# Speedlight for Nikon D80



## Nikklaus (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey all,

Just wondering which speedlight you all think is best for the D80? I assume that both the SB-600 and SB-800 are fully compatible with it, though I did see something about iTTL (no idea what this is...) and the D80 didn't come up as compatible but I'm not sure if it was up-to-date or not.

The SB-800 is a bit more expensive than the SB-600, but would the 600 be adequate for live music photography? That is basically why I'm looking into speedlights..

Thanks to anyone who can be of help!


----------



## Nikklaus (Jul 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## gravy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm using a SB600 with my D50, and so far it's been really great. So far I've mostly been using the SB600 off the camera with the bulb setting on the D50, which gives me the style of shots that I'm looking for. I'm pretty sure the 600 is compatible with the D80.

small example:


----------



## hawee99 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yea they are both compatable with the D80.  I use a D80 and went with the 800.  It had a few extra features that I really liked.  If you plan on using multiple flashes the 800 can act as a master and control the 600s.  TTL stands for through the lens.  To my understanding, that's an automatic mode which enables the flash to read the light through your camera lens and adjust accordingly.  I like mine so far, pretty confused by it, just need more practice!


----------



## fmw (Jul 21, 2007)

The Nikon flash units aren't what I would call intuitive to use.  However, they are so compatible with the cameras that you can ignore them if you want a normal exposure.  The do fill flash automatically and amazingly well, as an example.  I really like the SB-800 as long as I don't have to fool with its many menus.  I wouldn't even consider another brand in your shoes.


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 21, 2007)

What FMW said!  The Sb 800 is a stop more powerful which is good and has more options which is only good if you will use them and costs a lot more which is bad.  If you are unsure whether you really need the extra then go with the 600 and you can get the 800 later if needed- or go straight into studio lighting.

mike


----------



## sabbath999 (Sep 13, 2007)

Bump... I searched and came up with this thread... I am trying to consider whether the extra stop is worth the extra money to me (I don't care about the controller, there is a built in one in my camera that will work as commander for either flash).

The only thing about the 800 (other than the extra stop) that I really like  about it is the external power pack option... but I think that is a throwback to my wedding photography days, I don't think I would ever actually need that since I don't do weddings any more.

Any further comments?


----------



## Garbz (Sep 14, 2007)

Nah the extra stop is not worth it ... until you need it. Which I do all the time.

Bouncing uses a lot of power. I find myself hitting full power often when in a sticky situation like with high ceilings. For me the extra money was well spent. The 5th battery option is also a god send if you a hammering your flash a lot. 1second less recycle time may not seem like much again till you miss that crucial shot.


----------



## chrisb2794 (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't ran into any limitations with my 600 yet, not to say they aren't there, I just haven't found one. The off camera controls impressed me.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 14, 2007)

I bought the 600 first because of the money and wasn't completly sure of speedlights.  Not long afterwards I got the 800.  I like them both and use one or the other or both on practically every indoor shot and outdoors if people and certain subjects are within distance and I want that fill flash.

If $$$ is an issue, go with the 600, it will work great for you - wireless off camera operation right out of the box.  You can always add the 800 at a later date.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Sabbath, I would guess not in your case.  In a zoo if the 600 isn't powerful enough then the 800 is unlikely to be either.  Also, most animals either are only going to do that once or will stop after being flashed so multi flashes wouldn't be much use.

My 600 works wonderfully as a filler and is easily adjusted up or down in 1/3 stops.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 14, 2007)

I bought the 600, because I didn't need an 800. when i buy my 2nd strobe, it will be an 800.


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the 800 and love it. The extra stop comes in real handy if you bounce the flash or use and modifiers like a Light Sphere.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's a thought, if you need the distance pick up a used Metz 45 CL4.  You can plug it into the PC socket on your Nikon with no trouble and it has a guide number of 45 Meters.  You won't even need iTTL with it.


----------



## ilockert (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.nikonusa.com/fileuploads/speedoflight/splash.html

that video will explain the 600-800 and the differences. I own it and its a good learning tool when using nikons CLS. I try to find a pirated version on you tube and yahoo, but with no luck. If your not in a big hurry to order get the video for 20$ watch it and go from there. I chose the 800 but i plan to use 3 flashes once everything is bought and in order.


----------

